# meth kit?



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

so i know this topic is always up in the air... and well i should be picking up a devils own kit from a local dude that ive always wanted to throw on the 24v. and from what ive come up on is..
its gotta be based off the maf
its gotta be installed post maf sensor
HEET is a great alternative
windsheild fluid can work....
NA cars work well when the compression is bumped... so can i just add a head spacer?
NO2 works wonders with wai?















and really the only tuning i can do is based on timing
anything im missing.?
i know this is asked about alot topic but im gonna try to gather all the info i can and do DIY on installing the kit for our car. so whaty'a say?









_Modified by DUB_MANGv2 at 10:11 PM 11-11-2008_


_Modified by DUB_MANGv2 at 10:12 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: meth kit? (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_
so can i just add a head spacer?
]

that would lower your compression...


----------



## ndnihil (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: meth kit? (DUB_MANGv2)*

My Devils-Own meth kit uses the MAP sensor, not the MAF. Might want to double check that, and make sure you're getting the one rated for your particular MAP sensor (for instance, my A4 has a 2.5bar MAP, and has the Devils-Own 2.5bar compatible controller).


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ok im gonna go pick up the wai kit rite now yay finally ima be a meth head! haha... now heres another question... once i get it all dialed in with unisettings on how far i can advance it safely without knocking, is their any way i can keep it on a file so i cna just switch to it? or is it just better to keep it "on" at all times and just have it spray dependin on the maf/map ? what im trying to say is, i can keep my car freshly tuned as long as i dont run out of meth rite? omg this is gonna be so fun.
(i may not be able to mess with boost settings like u turbo heads, but at least i can mess with the timing haah)


----------



## ndnihil (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

Unless you're into some fancy programming, you wont be able to switch back and forth with the push of a button. Your best bet is to run tons of logs, and adjust boost/timing in very small increments until you start seeing too much timing correction (when the ECU detects knock, it backs off the timing), then back it off a bit for safety margin. For a daily driver, you might want to do this on windshield washer fluid instead of a dedicated "boost juice", as it will be easier to refill when you run out. When you do run out, keep your foot out of it until you can refill.


----------

